# Replacement Componenets



## mbrulla (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyone have a preferred store they buy components from?

Reason being: I plugged my Mes into my car charger...apparently there was a hair or a fuzzball...or something similarly flammable.

The material was caught between connectors and started to smoke. I removed the charger and inspected the port. It seems there is a little charring on the connectors (I'm going to attempt to clean using some contact cleaner and some very fine cleaning tools...hopefully that helps).

I can't currently get any data connection (so that answers what part is damaged) but I am able to charge it. Unfortunately, I'm running CM7, so I can't just take it in and have them replace the port in-store...

I've seen a few places that will take the phone and replace it for you for about $50...problem is, I don't want to be without my phone for a few days. I'd much rather do it myself (I have no problem with circuit board soldering).

So yeah...suggestions on where to get the part? Other than eBay, I mean.


----------

